# Horizon Smoker Covers



## tbjoebbq ss (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone have the cover Horizon sells for their smokers?  Debating getting one, just curious of how durable they are.  The is out in the open and not under roof.  (If I had a roof for my smoker I would not put a cover on it!)


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 28, 2013)

How often do you use it?  Problem with covers is you have to wait until the unit cools down, then you forget to put it on and it rains, making the investment costly.You may want to consider an enclosure or something you only have to do once to protect it, might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (Apr 28, 2013)

3 times a month or so.  Generally once a week on the weekends.   I would build a BBQ Pagoda or sorts.  However we are hoping to move in the about 2-3 years so not looking to put alot of money into the project.


----------



## hopmeister (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes they do have covers for their smokers and I'll be ordering one for my 20 inch Back Yard Ranger


----------



## dburne (Sep 5, 2013)

deleted due to my brain fade... I have an OKJ Longhorn, not a Horizon - duh...


----------

